# Death x Space's kids



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

So this is the dad, Spaceboy:









And the mom, Death (she's the black one on the right, the other one is my other girl, Rumor):









They had babies on October 1st, which was convenient for me since I'm terrible at remembering dates.  All of my mice before have been petshop/feeder mice and they're not very tame, so I'm hoping I'll be able to actually tame these babies.

Babies on day 4 (that black one wandered away on its own, I was surprised at how fast they can move even without eyes!):









And it's day 9 now! Here they are grouped by colour:









Black ones - I'm assuming they're poor black and Death is as well, right?









Any guesses on what colour this is? I thought maybe blue but they seem too light to be blue. I was just surprised to get mice that weren't black and white!









Spotted mice! The one on top is my favourite because it's the spottiest. 

I've tried sexing them today and guessed 5 boys and 4 girls, but I could be completely wrong. I got fed up trying to take pictures of their butts lol (how do you guys get them to stay still?) but I'll try again later on.


----------



## WildOatsMousery (Oct 10, 2012)

I think your oddballs will be agoutis


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So cute and tiny! I have no guess for colour on the two brownish babies. And it's more difficult when you don't know the parents' backgrounds. So will just have to wait and see!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all fab ... death looks like my favourite mouse spot except she has a white splash on her head


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, WildOats, you were right! They darkened up and actually look agouti now. 

This was actually from yesterday, day 10:









I think I've managed to sex them all properly, now that they're showing nipples! It's hard to see them on selfs, though lol. Would anyone mind looking at these pictures anyway to make sure I've got all of them right? I'm pretty sure on the white ones, but the blacks and agoutis actually I might have mixed up... but hopefully not. It'd really help me if you could say whether they're clearly boys/girls or it's hard to tell/could be a guess according to the pics - I think I'm getting better at it looking at the babies themselves, but the pictures still confuse me.

#1 http://s17.postimage.org/5kd7x8kof/IMG_2662.jpg
#1 (different angle) http://s17.postimage.org/saccq83vz/IMG_2663.jpg
#2 http://s17.postimage.org/w7zmfmqpb/IMG_2670.jpg
#3 http://s17.postimage.org/hepk8m8bz/IMG_2691.jpg
#4 http://s17.postimage.org/dh2aj7lin/IMG_2682.jpg
#5 http://s17.postimage.org/oj7dhnflb/IMG_2717.jpg
#6 http://s17.postimage.org/5hxxo56en/IMG_2744.jpg
#7 http://s17.postimage.org/7b0ucgrlb/IMG_2777.jpg
#7 (different angle) http://s17.postimage.org/9gv56yv1r/IMG_2780.jpg
#8 http://s17.postimage.org/yujqab7an/IMG_2729.jpg
#9 http://s17.postimage.org/f17mhltwv/IMG_2739.jpg

And pictures from today:

Boys:

















Girls:

















Sooo I have another question/concern: one of the pied mice is very pink through his fur... you can't tell in pictures because my camera flash makes everything look white, but he's definitely pinkish whereas all the other ones just look white now. He's also smaller than the others. Is this a serious problem or is he okay?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like both Death and Spaceboy are blacks? If so, then agouti is not possible. I think your oddball babies are recessive yellows. Looks like a big strong litter!


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

Ahaha oops that's right. I just started looking at genetics today and would have been so confused if you hadn't pointed this out, thanks so much! So that means they're both E/e... does this mean I can get pied yellows if I breed the yellow doe back to her father?

Really glad they look healthy to you... I keep worrying about them even though I probably don't need to.

Too tired to sort though pictures, but they were a lot of fun to play with tonight. Their eyes haven't opened, but they can walk and clean their faces like actual mice now! This was the first night that I didn't have to stare at their butts, haha.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, if you breed the yellow daughter (e/e) back to the father (E/e), then you have a 50% chance of getting yellows. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks! 

They opened their eyes today! They were sleeping pretty hard when I picked them up today, so I'm thinking they may have been wandering outside the nest and tired themselves out.  Since I'm keeping all of them and I know what genders they are now, I named all of them... haha they all have comic book names like the rest of my mice.









Handful of mice!









Yellow doe, Peggy









Black doe, Natasha









Pied buck, Banner









Pied buck, Cap









Pied doe, Pepper - she was booking it! Today's gonna be the last day that I can play with them on the floor like this.









Pied doe, Darcy









Pied bucks, Rhodey in the front and Cap again









Haha I didn't pick any pictures of the self bucks to post, apparently - but their names are Tony and Clint.

They're already becoming too fast to photograph... I'm just crossing my fingers that their flea stage won't be too bad!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What cute little things they are! I love your names too, especially Darcy! I have a Darcy and a Pemberly, and their father/grandfather was named Fitzwilliam. Some names are just classic!


----------

